# Francis to NY Almost Done



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

> Could Stevie Franchise soon be bound for Broadway?
> 
> The Knicks and Magic are close to a deal that would send three-time All-Star guard *Steve Francis* to New York for a package of players, according to two league sources. Details of the trade were still being worked out, according to one of the sources, who emphasized that it had yet to be completed. The Magic apparently have decided to wait until the last minute before Thursday's trade deadline to see if any better offers come up.
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/marty_burns/02/21/francis/index.html


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Maurice Taylor? I hope to god that is an expiring contract ... ?

I really don't like the idea of trading for Crawford. I'd rather trade Francis for Penny and Ariza than anything involving Crawford.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

**** this deal. i hate crawford with a passion and mo taylor? wtff???

i wish that lakers rumor would fall through, then i'd be way happy


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

At least Nelson will start at PG, Crawford or no.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

at least we ll get rid of Francis...


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Maurice Taylor? I hope to god that is an expiring contract ... ?
> 
> I really don't like the idea of trading for Crawford. I'd rather trade Francis for Penny and Ariza than anything involving Crawford.


Taylor does not expire this year. He expires next year, jesus what a horrible trade. We don't need another soft 4 on our roster. I'm dreading the trade deasdline to see if this disgraceful trade goes down. If it does, lets hope we hire a real manager in Kiki this summer when he's on the market.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I think as with most GM's Kiki is becoming enamored with Crawford's potential, which could be a positive if he understands his role on this team (support Dwight). The main reason I don't like this trade is becuase it basically is a Francis for Crawford trade strait up and I think Orlando could get more. Thomas is nothing more than a typical big man that you could pick up off the waiver wire.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

We're trading for something we don't need -- an undersized shooting guard.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

ESPN is reporting this trade has been finalized and it inludes Francis for Anfernee Hardaway and Trevor Ariza. Am I missing something here isn't someone missing from this deal (ie a replacement for Francis)? Is the entire trade being reported? Was this just a trade for cap relief? 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2339941


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

The Magic must have really wanted to get rid of Francis.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i think this is a good trade for the Magic. The team had made aggresive moves and i think theyre really trying hard to improve the team and build one around Dwight Howard.

you add a cuple of talented guys and the magic is going to look real good.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> i think this is a good trade for the Magic. The team had made aggresive moves and i think theyre really trying hard to improve the team and build one around Dwight Howard.
> 
> you add a cuple of talented guys and the magic is going to look real good.


Yes, it seems the organization didn't want to bring in another Francis type player in Crawford, so they just got rid of Francis for a potential defensive stopper in Ariza and cap relief in Anfernee Hardaway. The cap room will be nice in the future because I believe players will want to come and play with Howard who will be an absolute stud in the near future. The Magic have taken three gambles with their trades and lets hope they pan out.

1. Can Darko Milicic become worthy of the #2 pick?
2. Can Ariza turn into a second round gem?
3. Will free agents want to come and sign with the Magic?

If these 3 gambles workout than I believe the Magic are set, but it they fail.....uh-oh! I like the gamble though.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

> “As an organization, you always look for ways to improve your team, both presently and in the future,” said Smith. “The moves we have made today and last week (Darko Milicic and Carlos Arroyo from Detroit) continue to build a solid foundation around our core players, such as Dwight Howard and Jameer Nelson. In addition, this particular deal has allowed us to gain significant salary cap flexibility in the future.”





> “The moves we have made during the last few days are geared to grow and improve our team,” said Magic Head Coach Brian Hill. “Trevor (Ariza) is a young, athletic small forward, who will fit in defensively with what we are trying to accomplish. I genuinely like Steve as a person and wish him nothing but the best.”


http://www.insidehoops.com/francis-knicks-022206.shtml


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I like the deal. Ariza played well last year when he was played. He's still really young and I think could become a solid starter type player. And we get potentially tons of cap room in the next couple years.

Most importantly we get Francis' attitude away from Dwight Howard.

I think we could have held out for more ... maybe 3 mil in cash and a first round pick... come on, we're dealing with IT here.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The rest of the year we should see Dwight pouring in 18-20 points a night at least, Nelson hopefully coming back from injury and picking up right where he left off and Darko/Ariza seeing significant playing time and showing what they can do. I love Ariza as a player, I'm hoping we try to keep him in Orlando past this season because he could really be good.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> I think we could have held out for more ... maybe 3 mil in cash and a first round pick... come on, we're dealing with IT here.


I think we probably got all we could. This deal's been on the table for a while now, I'm sure our GMs have been testing the market to see what's out there and this is the best they could get from any team, and Thomas wasn't willing to give up any more.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Good riddance Steve-O. :wave:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> I think we probably got all we could. This deal's been on the table for a while now, I'm sure our GMs have been testing the market to see what's out there and this is the best they could get from any team, and Thomas wasn't willing to give up any more.



Probably right ... I was just hoping it would get done before NY realized what they were doing and decided to pull out ... leaving us with nobody wanting Francis, including us.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And I remember that I was suggesting a trade with Dallas in offseason, with Terry, Abdul-Wahad and KVH coming to Orlando for Francis, Garrity and Christie... it would be much better... Oh, I think that you should have included Outlaw in this move, instead of waiving him...


----------

